# Cleveland Launcher Driver



## NikosCC (Oct 6, 2008)

​ 


> Cleveland's HiBore XLS family of drivers is a prime option for those seeking nontraditional, geometric head designs. The firm's latest Launcher driver, however, targets those who prefer a more conventional head profile, ball flight and impact sound. Its clubface is 21 percent larger than the original Launcher 460 and Launcher Comp (for a larger effective hitting area).
> 
> This Launcher also has an exaggerated sloped crown, to pull weight lower and more toward the rear for added forgiveness. In short, the Launcher is designed to produce midlaunch shots with low spin, for a flatter trajectory. By contrast, the HiBores deliver higher-launch, higher-flying shots.
> $299, graphite


----------

